# [SOLVED] Warcraft 3 hosting problems again



## scott1988 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey, I'm just having some problems with hosting in Warcraft 3 again. I know this has/had alot of threads about it before but nothing seems to help. 

I'm using Windows 7, and i just have a modem plus a d-link 8 port ethernet switch. I've had it working before but it randomly stopped working. I've already tried Creating an inbound rule using the firewall but that doesnt seem to work, its like the port doesnt stay open. I've tried using canyouseeme.org to check if its open, but it doesnt work.The weird thing is when i try using µtorrent, the port stays open and works normally?

By the way, I've tried this multiple times using different ports (in the 60,000's) and i also have a static ip setup.

Thanks for your help .


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Warcraft 3 hosting problems again*

*Hello and welcome to TSF!*

Have you installed any updates for Windows 7, any framework for your switch or any updates for the game?

You could try to hard reset the switch and/or the modem and re-apply all of your settings. Don't forget to let Windows Firewall open the ports as well!


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Warcraft 3 hosting problems again*

I use to play WC3 a lot when it came out. I, only a few years ago, actually started to play online. I don't anymore due to my new ISP. Anyways, whenever I wanted to host a game for my friends, I'd follow my own process of setting myself up ( which today I wouldn't highly recommend, but it did work ):

1. Disable Firewall.
2. Turn off all background programs using Task Manager.
3. Set WC3's priority to high in Task Manager.
4. Setup the hosted game and play.

That's all I did and it worked. I however didn't have to worry about static ip's and such. Some do, some don't. Anyways you could try what I used to do. I don't play it anymore, but I still think the game's great.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Warcraft 3 hosting problems again*

Don't recklessly remove every process you see in Task Manager, that will cause your computer stop functioning properly and shut down automatically (but it is a process you can stop).


----------



## scott1988 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Warcraft 3 hosting problems again*

Yes, I have all the updates for windows 7 and warcraft 3.. The switch doesnt have a reset button (its older) D-Link 8-Port 10/100 Desktop Switch ... I never updated anything for the switch, dont think i can.

I've hard reset the modem and still not working. In windows firewall the only port i have open is 6114 (i changed this many times not working). I also tried changing it to the port that uTorrent uses still nothing. So you saying the problem might be the Switch?

Ill try use the cable directly to the modem.


----------



## scott1988 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Warcraft 3 hosting problems again*

Sorry for double post..

but i Tried it directly to the modem, windows firewall off (only got windows firewall), and changed the ports to 6112-6119 but still didnt work.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Warcraft 3 hosting problems again*

Try reinstalling WC3 an don't patch at all.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Warcraft 3 hosting problems again*

We'll in order to play online, he requires an update to play b.net. For LAN play, you require the same version/patch as the other players. Also, custom maps are being completely overdone in the way that lots of them don't work with the latest patch.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Warcraft 3 hosting problems again*



Ninjaboi said:


> We'll in order to play online, he requires an update to play b.net. For LAN play, you require the same version/patch as the other players. Also, custom maps are being completely overdone in the way that lots of them don't work with the latest patch.


Right-o but that's what I'm saying; perhaps it updated and he didn't notice, thus he could have a different version or have settings changed/invalid.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Warcraft 3 hosting problems again*

Hmm...I guess anythings possible lol I guess try a complete uninstall and reinstall and let it patch up. Else, if your wanting no patches, you'd be advised not to try b.net.


----------



## scott1988 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Warcraft 3 hosting problems again*

I've just tried to do a fresh re-install and let them update but still not working. As for hosting games, I mean Hosting games on battle.net (local was never a problem). I just find it weird how other programs like utorrent, blizzard downloader.. etc allow ports to open but Warcraft 3 doesnt. I've has this problem before on windows xp also... i contacted my isp about it before and they said they dont block ports.

Edit: Utorrent only opens the port when automatic port mapping is enabled.
what does this mean?


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Warcraft 3 hosting problems again*

Port Forwarding for Blizzard Battle.net Games

Warcraft 3 TFT bnet custom games hosting problem. - Open Tech Support Community

How To: Host Warcraft III Battlenet Games with Linksys Routers - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

Those are a few links you might want to try out. If your hosting and nobody is able to join, yet LAN works fine, that's the case with several people. It usually relates to having a router that your getting your internet connection from. Try a direct connection if possible ( take the internet providing cable from the back of the router, and plug it in directly to your computer ). Then, take down your firewall as I said before and then try. If that still doesn't work, I'm out of ideas.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Warcraft 3 hosting problems again*

Have you made sure you aren't using utorrent, blizzard downloader or anything while you run the game? If something is using that particular port then it won't let the game use it, especially if it's being forwarded.


----------



## scott1988 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Warcraft 3 hosting problems again*

Yes, I never have any programs open when i try to host. I've tried eveything and i really dont know what the problem is, I mean all other programs work for opening ports besides warcraft 3 (which is weird). 
The only thing i can think of is to contact blizzard and see what they say.

Every time i check to see if the ports are open by canyouuseeme.org (with or without warcraft 3 on), it always says:
I could not see your service on 142.xx.xx.xxx on port (6112)
Reason: Connection timed out

Are there any programs out there that allow you to keep a port always open?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Warcraft 3 hosting problems again*

If you set it in the router and firewall then it would be always open.


----------



## scott1988 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Warcraft 3 hosting problems again*

Yes, but i do not have a router ,and i have ope the ports i the firewall. I don't really know whats wrong with it, i guess warcraft 3 is the only program that doesnt host. I guess im out of luck.. I just contacted blizzard to see if they know what the problem is.

So thanks for trying to help, if i figure out a way to get it working ill post it here =).


----------



## scott1988 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hmm I finally got it working... im not sure what did it. My internet cable is not dircectly into my modem either, its connected to the ethernet switch.

First thing i did was..
#1 Change my ip adress from 192.168.2.111 into 192.168.2.2 (192.168.2.1 is my modems address...already had a static I.P set-up)
#2 Reset windows firewall to default.
#3 Add ports 6112-6119 (TCP and UDP)
#4 Manually go to Windows firewall then "allow a program or feature through windows firewall" then allow Warcraft III.exe and Frozen Throne.exe (home/work and public checked in firewall)
#5 Closed anti virus and other programs/services i KNOW for sure i didnt need.

And it worked. I think the problem was the #4, and manually doing it fixed it.

Anyway Thanks for your help, hopefully this can help other people if needed =).


----------



## scott1988 (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh yes, i forgot to add 1 thing. I made the hosts file go back to default since Spybot Search & Destroy added entries ( I do not think this was the problem anyway).


----------

